# Any Experience with Do-It-Yourself Divorces?



## Orion (Jul 17, 2010)

Hello Group,

Well, it looks like it has gotten to that point. We are heading for divorce. My question is this, has anyone filed a do-it-yourself divorce? If so, how did it work out? We have no children, one small shared bank account and a clear separation of ownership of our belongings. We are looking at a no-fault divorce scenario where pretty much the terms are already agreed upon. Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## GoDucks (May 19, 2010)

I have, and we have 15 years of assets, 2 kids, and all sorts of messy stuff... And, it's still do-able in Oregon. 

Essentially, go to the county website for your area (or directly to the courthouse)... I started at the courthouse, bought a packet of paperwork for $5... They asked me if we were co-petitioning or it was contested (I'd say you are co-petitioning, which means you will both sign). I later found all that paperwork online, but it was still helpful to get started.

Fill it all out (it's confusing, like taxes), get it notarized, pay the fee to the courthouse cashier, and voila! You're in process. The fee to get divorced here is $420, so expect some real fees. 

Now, contested is different... I have now given up and gotten an attorney because there are hearings and mediations involved. boo.


----------



## Orion (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks, GoDucks. I will start by looking into the courthouse documents. I was also told to have a paralegal go over it before submission just in case. I might but we are newly-married (yes, this is a damn shame) and really have a clear division of assets. Thanks again.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Orion, diy divorce is possible, no doubt about it.

Very big thing though if you haven't already done it make it an amicable divorce. Where I live there's only one way that's possible and that's with a mutually agreed two year separation so that's what we've decided to do.

Bob


----------



## Orion (Jul 17, 2010)

Bob,

I am doing my best to keep it amicable. She is the one that isn't happy with many facets of her life and (though she will not openly admit it to me) our marriage is one of those facets. She talked about leaving (she hates the area in which we live) a few times and also had a few bouts of cold feet before the wedding. I should have heeded the warning signs but they were explained away by her and others. It then dawned on me that when someone really wants something, they do their best to preserve it and not destroy it. I felt like I was consistently giving more than I was getting and that's never a good thing. She hates the area and needs to leave here in order to be happy and start living a better life. It's probably going to benefit both of us to part ways. She can find her happiness and I can find someone to share in mine (although I really thought that she was that person).


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

There does come a time when it's best to part. If it's not working it's not working. Amicable divorce is the mature way ahead and far less expensive.

I wish you all the best with your future Orion.

Bob


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

It sounds like you'd probably do fine with a pro-se divorce. Typically the forms are online, you can pretty much follow the instructions and if you both go down and sign the papers at the courthouse and agree on the dissolution terms, you can even file a request to waive appearance. Then you pay your money and wait 90 days and it's done. At least that's how it works in my state. Thank heavens we don't have that scary sounding amicable two year separation thing here! 

We had some friends that went that route and did just fine and it's too soon to tell what's going to happen in the immediate future with my husband and me, but that's probably the route we'll go as well. We have no children, our only joint account is a "pass through" bill paying account, we have some joint tax debt, but that's it. We've never combined any assets, so why pay a lawyer when we can type and write our names? 

I will say though, that I've worked with basic court documents before and am somewhat familiar with forms and language, so if it all seems overwhelming, it's far better to pay someone to do it right that to go back and fix it. Cheaper too, I'd imagine...


----------

